# Book Suggestions for 85 Year-Old Mother?



## Straker (Oct 1, 2010)

Just received the Kindle 4 that I ordered for my mother for Christmas and I'd like to load it up with several books before I give it to her. She's not a big reader but she did enjoy _*The Help*_ and likes books about big families because she grew up in one. No sex, minimal (if any) violence. Historical novels OK. Books set in Ireland or England a plus but not necessary. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

Have you checked out the Book Bazar?  If you check there you might be able to find some books.

You might also want to post this question there - where some authors might be able to describe their books for you.  

Sheila


----------



## MadCityWriter (Dec 8, 2011)

I'll bet she would love the Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Society by Mary Ann Shaffer.  It takes place just after WWII and is a lovely story.  Also, The Secret Life of Bees by Sue Monk Kidd.  I loved both of these because they were so wonderfully written and were about wonderful characters the way The Help is about such wonderful characters.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

_Sheila_ said:


> Have you checked out the Book Bazar? If you check there you might be able to find some books.
> 
> You might also want to post this question there - where some authors might be able to describe their books for you.
> 
> Sheila


The best place to ask for author self-recommendations would be the Writer's Cafe -- I have no doubt you'll get plenty. 

The Book Bazaar does have LOTS of books in various promotional threads, some of which are grouped by genre or price. Check the 'threadipedia' at the top of the Bazaar for links to some specific threads.

FWIW, my mother always enjoyed Maeve Binchy. . .not sure how much of hers is available for Kindle, though.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

MadCityWriter said:


> I'll bet she would love the *Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Society * by Mary Ann Shaffer. It takes place just after WWII and is a lovely story. Also, The Secret Life of Bees by Sue Monk Kidd. I loved both of these because they were so wonderfully written and were about wonderful characters the way The Help is about such wonderful characters.


I second "Guernsey." GREAT book... the audio version is even better.

I moderate a senior citizen book club and all of the ladies & myself really enjoyed "Mr. Pettigrew's last stand" by Helen Simonson. It's a story of a retired British Major and an older Indian shopkeeper. All of my book club ladies enjoyed it because it was about seniors. Very sweet story.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

cork_dork_mom said:


> I moderate a senior citizen book club and all of the ladies & myself really enjoyed "Mr. Pettigrew's last stand" by Helen Simonson. It's a story of a retired British Major and an older Indian shopkeeper. All of my book club ladies enjoyed it because it was about seniors. Very sweet story.


Seconding _Major Pettigrew's Last Stand_ - a lovely story with nicely drawn characters, set in an English village.

Maybe add a selection of older books: some Jane Austen, the "Little House" series, _Anne of Green Gables_, _Little Women_?


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

What's that prolific sweet romance author from the turn of the last century? Oh....what's her name Her books were in our church library and the older ladies loved her work.

Sorry - drawing a blank. But her.


----------



## thwaters (Dec 12, 2011)

I loved all the James Herriot books. They are based on his many years of experience as a large & small animal vet in the English countryside. I believe he practiced in the mid-1900's (seems like forever ago, doesn't it?). His books are warm & whimsical. I loved them not only for the charming tales about his vet practice but also because of the richness of his relations with the people of that land -- his friends and neighbors within his community as well as the surrounding farmers. Your mom will really love your Kindle gift -- how thoughtful to load it with books before giving it to her. Happy Holidays !! Tera
p.s. this is just one of the Herriot books... there are several


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Krista D. Ball said:


> What's that prolific sweet romance author from the turn of the last century? Oh....what's her name Her books were in our church library and the older ladies loved her work.
> 
> Sorry - drawing a blank. But her.


Georgette Heyer?


----------



## thwaters (Dec 12, 2011)

Krista D. Ball said:


> What's that prolific sweet romance author from the turn of the last century? Oh....what's her name Her books were in our church library and the older ladies loved her work.
> 
> Sorry - drawing a blank. But her.


Are you thinking of Rosamunde Pilcher? I know some older ladies who love her too -- great choice


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

thwaters said:


> Are you thinking of Rosamunde Pilcher? I know some older ladies who love her too -- great choice


I forgot about her, but yes! She's another one.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Seconding the recommendations for Georgette Heyer (avoid _The Grand Sophy_, if you're Jewish - there's a nasty anti-semitic moneylender caricature in there) and Rosamunde Pilcher. Victoria Holt might also fit the bill, perhaps Barbara Cartland as well, though her stuff quickly get derivative. A lot of people like Betty Neels who wrote romance about English nurses falling in love with Dutch doctors for Mills & Boon. They're still available. For newer British authors, how about Katie Fforde? The Mills & Boon Cherish and Medical romance lines should work as well and their e-book prices are reasonable.

For American authors, the small town romances by Debbie Macomber, Sheryl Woods or Robyn Carr might fit the bill.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

How about ?

It takes place in Botswana, but I believe the author is British.


----------



## MadCityWriter (Dec 8, 2011)

The #1 Ladies Detective Agency recommended above is another great choice!  It's part of a series.  An entirely different kind of mystery, but a wonderful one.


----------



## Straker (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks very much to everyone who took the time to reply! I think there are several good possibilities here.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Krista D. Ball said:


> What's that prolific sweet romance author from the turn of the last century? Oh....what's her name Her books were in our church library and the older ladies loved her work.
> 
> Sorry - drawing a blank. But her.


Grace Livingston Hill

Also Georgette Heyer's Regency novels are all squeaky clean and fun.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

How about Sharon Kay Penman's books?  She writes great historical fiction.  I highly recommend The Sunne in Splendour, which is a stand-alone about Richard III.  Big family, history, England.

N


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Agatha Christie?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The Amelia Peabody mysteries are great, too. 19th century Egyptologists.


----------



## laa0325 (Feb 21, 2010)

If she's Christian (or maybe even if she's not) she may enjoy the Mitford series.

At Home in Mitford (The Mitford Years)

I'm not religious, but I've read them all and enjoyed the characters, settings, and stories. Unfortunately, although they've been out in paperback for years, IMO the price is high for a Kindle book.


----------



## Darlene Jones (Nov 1, 2011)

The Uncommon Reader for sure!


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

Daphne Du Maurier?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daphne_du_Maurier


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> Georgette Heyer?


I was thinking Heyer when I saw this thread, as well. She's pretty non-offensive and good quality.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

she might like this series that starts with Into the Wilderness. It's a family saga inspired by the characters in The Last of the Mohicans.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

mscott9985 said:


> How about ?
> 
> It takes place in Botswana, but I believe the author is British.


I worked in a bookstore for 5 years, and if you'd come to me asking, this would have been on of my first recommends. Consider it seconded!


----------



## Straker (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for the additional suggestions! Much appreciated!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

KB author Olivia Darnell's The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs.  I loved this book.

And if she has a Kindle that is audio compatiable I would recommend Angela's Ashes read by the author Frank Mccort.  His Irish accent is fantastic.


----------



## jumbojohnny (Dec 25, 2011)

This is so difficult isn't it? Immediately, we get visions of a proud matriarch brought up in a different era, where even the word 'Poo' was an outrage; and then we balance it with Mike Parkinson's interview with Dame Edith Evans who shocked Parky and his audience by saying she was once unveiled as some sort of party surprise, totally nude, at some posh cocktail party. So the tendency at least at first, is to suggest something like Laura Ingles' real account of life in the Victorian wilds of northern US, but then, with old Edith in mind, instead go for some earthy plantation tale of sex and greed by Onstott and Horner. As usual, the answer probably lies in between, so what about Day of the Jackal or the Odessa File, both by Freddie Forsyth?

John


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

jumbojohnny said:


> This is so difficult isn't it? Immediately, we get visions of a proud matriarch brought up in a different era, where even the word 'Poo' was an outrage; and then we balance it with Mike Parkinson's interview with Dame Edith Evans who shocked Parky and his audience by saying she was once unveiled as some sort of party surprise, totally nude, at some posh cocktail party. So the tendency at least at first, is to suggest something like Laura Ingles' real account of life in the Victorian wilds of northern US, but then, with old Edith in mind, instead go for some earthy plantation tale of sex and greed by Onstott and Horner. As usual, the answer probably lies in between, so what about Day of the Jackal or the Odessa File, both by Freddie Forsyth?
> 
> John


You do realize people were responding to what he specifically asked for, right? 



> She's not a big reader but she did enjoy The Help and likes books about big families because she grew up in one. _*No sex, minimal (if any) violence*_. Historical novels OK. Books set in Ireland or England a plus but not necessary. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Straker said:


> Just received the Kindle 4 that I ordered for my mother for Christmas and I'd like to load it up with several books before I give it to her. She's not a big reader but she did enjoy _*The Help*_ and likes books about big families because she grew up in one. No sex, minimal (if any) violence. Historical novels OK. Books set in Ireland or England a plus but not necessary. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Does she like memoirs? There are many good non fiction books available.


----------



## CaitLondon (Oct 12, 2010)

If she's into ereaders and a lot are due to vision, shop over at Gutenberg.org which has a lot of everything that Kindle/BN, etc. are marketing as free on their sites. Pioneer diaries, etc. I just read Things My Mother Used to Make there, and Diary of a Woman Homesteader, which was really good.


----------



## jumbojohnny (Dec 25, 2011)

Kindlechickie, apols, missed the actual post itself, just read the title. Will watch for that. Cheers. John


----------

